# Last horse Calvary charge



## Readie (Nov 24, 2011)

Am I right in thinking that the very last Calvary charge in modern warfare is the Polish horse charge against the invading German army?

The Warsaw Cavalry Brigade took part in the last cavalry charge in history?
Was there not, somewhere in one of the Colonial Wars, another cavalry charge in the 1960s or 1970s? 
A few colonials in Rhodesia, some gung ho improvising French paras in Vietnam? 

Any information appreciated

John


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 24, 2011)

The US Army's last cavalry charge was in Jan 1942 in the Philippines.


----------



## Juha (Nov 24, 2011)

IIRC there were some Soviet Cossack charges later than Jan 42, I have hazy recollection that for ex during winter 44 at Korsun there were some.
And there might have been some during China's civil war
Juha


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm pretty sure that history's last concerted cavalry charge in battle occured on 23 August 1942, by the Italian Savoia Cavalry Regiment against Soviet armored infantry during the battle at Izbushensky.
Don't remember the combatant strengths exactly, but the Italians numbered about 600 versus roughly 2,000 Russians.


----------



## Readie (Nov 24, 2011)

The last British army's cavalry charge by a complete regiment was executed in Turkey during the 1920 Chanak crisis, when the 20th Hussars successfully charged a body of Turkish infantry.

Battle of Krojanty (September 1, 1939): a cavalry charge that gave birth to the myth of Polish cavalry charging German tanks. It's an invention of the Germans. In fact, Polish cavalry charged a regiment of German soldiers and were surprised by the arriving of a group of armored cars and retreated.

Bataan Peninsula (January 16, 1942): US 26th Cavalry Regiment makes a mounted pistol charge against Japanese positions, the last mounted charge in battle by conventional United States troops.

Eastern Front, World War II, (August 24, 1942): The last cavalry charge against a regular enemy army of Italian history happened in Izbušenskij. It was mounted against a Soviet artillery position along the River Don by 700 men of the Italian 3rd 'Savoia' Cavalry Regiment. This is often reported as "the last successful cavalry charge in history".

Battle of Poloj (October 17, 1942): The last charge of an Italian horse regiment during WWII. It was executed in Yugoslavia by the 14th Light Cavalry Regiment "Cavalleggeri di Alessandria" versus Communist partisans.

Battle of Borujsko (Schönfeld in German) was the last charge of the Polish 1st Cavalry Brigade just before the end of WWII. On March 1, 1945, it attacked the German lines in support of Soviet Forces. The charge was successful.

Korean War (February 7, 1951): A company of soldiers from the U.S. Army's 27th Infantry Regiment did an infantry charge which successfully defeated an enemy machine gun position.

Battle of Mount Tumbledown (June 13–14, 1982): British infantry charge Argentine positions in the Falklands War. The last successful bayonet charge until 2004.

Interesting history of 'charges'. Just goes to show that sometimes the old ways still got a result

John


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 1, 2011)

The incident of the Polish cavalry charging the German tanks and getting wiped out was nothing but propaganda put out by Germany to "prove" how inept the Poles were, therefore "needing" the guiding hand of Germany to rule over them. The incident in question did in fact involve Polish cavalry, but was up against a force of German infantry and a half-track with either an MG or a quad mounted on it (seem to recall reading different stories with one or the other). The cavalry was actually surprised by the Germans being where they weren't expected to be, but made a good showing against them anyway. The German MG's proved too much, and wiped out most/all of the cavalry. The next day, after the German dead were removed, photos were taken and Gobbels started several stories about the Polish cavalry "making a valiant but stupid charge against German armor". Everyone, Allies included, believed it, except for the Poles.


----------



## Readie (Dec 2, 2011)

The Long Walk: The True Story of a Trek to Freedom : Slavomir Rawicz : 9781845296445

I'm reading this book. The author, a Polish cavalry man claims that the charge did happen....

John


----------



## Juha (Dec 2, 2011)

IIRC initial charge was made against German infantry and went well but then some German armoured cars arrived and destroyed part of the Polish cavalry with mg fire. But the story of deliberate charge against panzers was just German propaganda.

Juha


----------



## Juha (Dec 2, 2011)

Hello John
if there is a fairly recent film on the book, then at least the escape story is a bogus one, at least according to the film review in the biggest Finnish newspaper.

Juha


----------



## Readie (Dec 2, 2011)

Juha said:


> Hello John
> if there is a fairly recent film on the book, then at least the escape story is a bogus one, at least according to the film review in the biggest Finnish newspaper.
> 
> Juha



Hello Juha,
A bogus story? 
Let me say that the journey is one of phenomenal endurance and luck. Crossing the Gobi desert has left me incredulous...
I'll like to think that the story is true but, I have only the authors word.
John


----------



## Readie (Dec 17, 2011)

Readie said:


> Hello Juha,
> A bogus story?
> Let me say that the journey is one of phenomenal endurance and luck. Crossing the Gobi desert has left me incredulous...
> I'll like to think that the story is true but, I have only the authors word.
> John



I have re read the book and I am undecided whether its true. I know that these were tough men but, the Gobi Himalaya journey has left me a bit doubtfull as the alleged hardships are beyond human endurance.
John


----------



## Juha (Dec 17, 2011)

Hello
Some humans are very tought individuals but as I wrote, the source mentioned and in matter of fact, also Wiki, even if I'm not a big fan of it, agrees, that the story is bogus.

Juha


----------



## Readie (Dec 18, 2011)

Juha said:


> Hello
> Some humans are very tought individuals but as I wrote, the source mentioned and in matter of fact, also Wiki, even if I'm not a big fan of it, agrees, that the story is bogus.
> 
> Juha



Hello Juha,
I agree. Its too much to believe.
John


----------



## renrich (Dec 18, 2011)

Some special forces troops in Afghanistan have used horses in operations there recently. Not sure if there has been a "charge" but it would seem likely.


----------



## Readie (Dec 18, 2011)

renrich said:


> Some special forces troops in Afghanistan have used horses in operations there recently. Not sure if there has been a "charge" but it would seem likely.



Interesting. Have you any more information please?
John


----------



## renrich (Dec 19, 2011)

All I know is that in Afghanistan, especially early on, some Spec Ops troops were using horses. There were news articles about them.


----------



## marshall (Dec 19, 2011)

10 Years of War: Missiles and Horses – CNN Security Clearance - CNN.com Blogs



Monument honors U.S. 'horse soldiers' who invaded Afghanistan - CNN.com


----------



## CharlesBronson (Feb 2, 2012)

The real last one ( and I mean an organized and dessissive action not a desperate measure of few individuals) is the action of Savoia Division near the Don River, the italians fullfill completely the missions destroying and dispersing the 1000 strong regiment or russians who had crossed the river but thay got heavy losses as well.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fu0knGe3vvk_


----------

